# which Substrate you using for tonina belem?



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i tried it with eco,.but not work.i saw alot ppl use something like little black round ball substrate.is it ada or something else?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yep ADA aquasoil can make toninas easier.
what I think toninas need most is low carbonates. soften the water / make KH very low and belem and fluviatilis are very easy to grow. dont forget ample CO2.

the harder ones like uaupes, just require balanced ferts like an erio. low KH still applies.
Once eco complete has aged, it is more than capable of growing toninas. I dont think toninas care much about the substrate, just dont like carbonates in the water.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Amazonia I is probably the most widely used substrate for toninas and erios. If you have slightly harder water you might try Amazonia II which is better suited for softening and acidifying aquarium water.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i tried twice with eco,both fail.but the other plants are healthy.maybe i should try amazonia I in a 10G first.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

toninas are not root dependent even if you use aquasoil you will notice very little root growth. I can grow it in plain old SMS its more about the water column with this plant. soft water and plenty of CO2 is the key


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the info  1 more question,how many wpg is the minimum for this plant?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

taoyeah said:


> thanks for the info  1 more question,how many wpg is the minimum for this plant?


2-3 wpg, its a common misconception that toninas are high light plants, they actually subsequently do fine in medium light situations


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My 'belems' are growing quite nicely in 3 year-old Eco Complete. The real trick, like others have said, is water with a low KH. I agree with the comments about CO2 and light as well.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

I grow Tonina Belem very well in my tank and I only use regular river gravel with some laterite mixed it. I put a couple of root tabs under a bunch of them though. I use high PC lighting and CO2 and it grows very well. My uncle who has the same setup as me except he uses eco substrate is able to grow it also, but it does not grow as well as mine. Some yellow leaves here and there, but it does not die. Same water specs as well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Soft water and lots of co2, whoever said that first gets a prize.  A couple people in the Pittsburgh club (including me when I was there) grew _T. fluviatilis_ and _Syngonanthus_ (only _T. fluviatilis_ is really a _Tonina_) in Soilmaster and even plain gravel. In the latter case, I wonder if some blackwater extract would have a beneficial effect.


----------

